# Web Page designing: Using BOLD LETTERS....?



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

i have a 4 month old web page and continuing to learn how to make it more fancy(geocities)

say i want to make a sentence with BOLD LETTERING,how would i do it.

USE THIS EXAMPLE: 


"TECHGUY IS GREAT"


how would i turn the above into bold letters?


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

there's a bunch of sites out there that have the basic html codes
i found this one using www.google.com with the search terms:
basic html codes

try this one

a lot of the basic font coding is pretty intuitive
b = bold
u = underline
i = italic
etc


----------



## sauldavid1 (Jun 16, 2002)

You can check out this site called Htmlgoodies. They have different things you can do in a webpage.


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

thanks jb,saul,..already i have 3 marques up and running on my site


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

aside from font attributes, tables, etc - watch how many 'goodies' you put on a page and/or site as some take time to load and viewers with slow connections can get discouraged waiting for the page to load

i try and make most pages equivalent to 8.5 x 11 and make sure the graphics are small enough to load quickly without losing the effect/impact/impression they are making

not all browsers handle the effects the same way, i design for MS Internet Explorer viewing as 80% of viewers to my main site use it according to the webpage stats - but also test the page look with Netscape v4.8 to make sure i don't get too carried away

Opera - don't know, guess i should install a version and see

for some feedback, try the folks that frequent the Development forum here - occasionally brutal but always willing to help 

fun stuff eh?


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

good point jb. so soon i forget my old 66mgz computer and how long it took to download the simplist of web pages.


an ideas where i can find a flashing police lights for my site? i have seen them on police sites and i the drude report.


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

hey, i started with a 486 SX, 14400 modem with compuserve LOL
- still being used (but not by me!) after an upgrade to a 586 (~100mhz) running W98SE with 32 MB ram

like the 5MB cable connection i have now though 

here's a few that google found - using 
animated flashing police lights gif as search terms

http://www.gifs.net/animate/ltbarhg.gif (best?)
http://members.tripod.com/~queenbeanie/GIFS2.html (at bottom - flashing police lights)
http://www.geocities.com/shangrala_shangy/agifs.html (in the 'F' section)

so when do we get to see your masterpiece?


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

its a tad flamatory in its message,here goes:((edited)/


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

i'd go with opinionated r.t. inflammatory but i don't live there 

comments - whether you want em or not LOL
(like the amber alert link, our prov. govt is looking at such a system but moving slowly, probably take another high profile case to get them moving)

i know some of these take some work, especially the java scripts, to get em how you like em, and the news/weather links you take what you get
- try and knock a color or two from your scheme, the green, yellow, white works ok but there's some black, blue lettering here and there

the marquees - 2nd and 3rd ones a little hard to read, especially #3

script error? - pvw2.htm, pvw4.htm - something to do with the yahoo news feed i think

tables - try setting the table width to a percent of the window instead of a fixed width, and then the table cells to a percent of the entire table - use more of the screen that way but everything still fits no matter what size monitor you have (or how small the window is set on the screen)

weird - no header tags etc at the top of your html code - usually there's code at the top so webbots, search engines etc can easily check you out

anyways - good effort, can see it's something you're interested in (i live across the continent, in another country, city of 1M - guess what? - a lot of the same issues)

here's a 'webmaster' site i use, there's plenty of them out there
www.bravenet.com

have fun


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

i absolutely welcome a critique or two.

how do i correct :"weird - no header tags etc at the top of your html code - usually there's code at the top so webbots, search engines etc can easily check you out "...presuming its something easy.

the header seems most important.

the other items i am working on and might be able to fiqure out,might take a day to 2 months of trial&error but i have an idea what to change.

ALSO,
the amber alert,although the idea is to get the message out of missing kids,it seems to bring an undebate-able sense of worth/purpose to my web page if all else is irrevalent.

MY MOST INNOVATIVE IDEA on the page? where i post an alert to a dangerous road,i wrote: "Police take Notice". a 21th century,internet progression from yesteryear's public signage of physically placing a sign with "police take notice".


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

re: header, meta tags

suggest you try out (register, it's free!) www.bravenet.com or one of the other webmaster sites

bravenet will do an analysis of the site and provide recommendations re meta tags, keywords, page size, load times etc ( i did it usiing your url - some good suggestions)
- they (as do others) also have meta tag wizards etc in the web promotion and utilities sections to create them for you - then you just pop them into your site

just took a look at geocities, they have some similar - if limited - help topics on site promotion and a meta tag generator
- give it a look

re: also - yes, the amber alert system has proven valuable beyond a doubt


----------

